# No skunk today



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught a nice hybrid on a topwater.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

What ? Gill ? Saugeye? Tigermusky? ......  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job Jim,I will start catching again as soon as I start fishing again.Most likely perch & eyes.daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Catking...secret hybrid on a secret location.......but this is the Ohio River Forum........ 
Oh, here's a hint, it was close to 6# and the lure weighed 3 oz


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I see now  Nice hybrid !!! Such a heavy lure........ DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wheres the pic????


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

No picture....left the camera home...had to make a fast exit  if you catch my drift


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha you guys crack me up


----------

